# Average Salary for Engineer in South Africa



## Projects (Jun 9, 2011)

I am mechanical engineer with specialization in mechatronics engineering. Also I am certified PMP from PMI, USA. I have about 10 years of experience. I am negotiating with one recruitment agent regarding the salary. Ket me know:

1- What could be the avarage salary/month

2- Monthly expenses (I sear and found it could be around R12,000/month for family 
life)? Please do give your comments.

3- Any thing that could i consider most before leaving for it.

4- Family Life in SouthAfrica/Security etc.


Regards


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Projects said:


> I am mechanical engineer with specialization in mechatronics engineering. Also I am certified PMP from PMI, USA. I have about 10 years of experience. I am negotiating with one recruitment agent regarding the salary. Ket me know:
> 
> 1- What could be the avarage salary/month
> 
> ...


 Most of the questions you ask, have been discussed in various threads.

Salaries are usually confidential, however, have you tried to google salaries for different posts. 

Hope you find what you need to know!


----------



## Francoisvdm (Sep 26, 2012)

*Livinig expence in RSA*

How many persons does this family consist of? I do think you might battle on 12K with 4 in a family


----------



## Francoisvdm (Sep 26, 2012)

I am willing to try with usabile info


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Francoisvdm said:


> I am willing to try with usabile info


Not sure what you are willing to try Francousvdm?


----------



## saserra (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, a average salary for a project manager, 10 years experience is betwen 800k and 1.2MM before taxes. Rgds


----------



## mbenamara.mhamed (Sep 16, 2014)

I am mechanical engineer with specialization in oil and gas field. Also I have about 07 years of experience. I am negotiating with one recruitment agent regarding the salary in south africa for field service engineer, so please I need an urgent answer for that from any person expat working and living in RSA . let me know:

1- What could be the avarage salary/month in USD please.

2- Monthly expenses (I hear and found it could be around R25,000/month for family life)? Please do give your comments.

3- Any thing that could i consider most before leaving for it.

4- Family Life in SouthAfrica/Security etc. how it looks.
5- it's a permanent position.

Regards


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hello.

It depends on which city you are staying in. Also how much safer places you want to stay. Since you are from Pakistan I bet you won't stay with local SA people unless you have been provided accommodation from your company. 

I m staying in a locality (near JHB - 30 miles  ) where mostly Asians are staying and travel 35 KMs everyday one way to work. But the place is much safer and obviously feels at home.

House Rent + Electricity + Water = Around 6k
Car - Good Second hand around 25k
Fuel - 15.35/L
Food - 2k (monthly ration for 4 people)
Maid - 80 / Day (Except cooking all other work)

Extra as per your lifestyle.

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

saserra said:


> Hi, a average salary for a project manager, 10 years experience is betwen 800k and 1.2MM before taxes. Rgds


This is totally biased towards, perhaps, construction projects of a large nature. In ICT, a project manager on small projects could earn R240K.


----------

